# + تعليم اللغة القبطية +



## †gomana† (5 فبراير 2006)

*+ تعليم قبطى .. الدرس الاول +*

*لغة التسبيح وهى اللغة القبطية اصل حروفها فرعونى وبقيت الحروف يونانية... وتتكون من 32 حرف قبطى..
وهاقسم الدروس فيها وياريت المتابعة من الاعضاء لتعليم لغة التسبيح (بالالحان والتسبحة مع ربنا) ​*


*الدرس الاول
part 1​*















*صلولى كتير *​


----------



## artamisss (5 فبراير 2006)

100 100 ايه الحلاوة دى  بس ياريت بقى  يا جومانه تكملى جميلك وتكتبى نطقهم


----------



## †gomana† (5 فبراير 2006)

انا كاتبة النطق بالانجليش 

الاجزاء اللى جاية النطق فيه بالعربى والانجبليش

وشكرا على مرورك يا ديانا


----------



## ميرنا (5 فبراير 2006)

*اى الجمال دا كملى يا جيجى معاكى ربنا بس موضوع حلو يا بنت *


----------



## malak (5 فبراير 2006)

بجد فكرة تجنن ربنا يجعل كل افكاركم لتمجيد اسمه القدوس (ليروا اعملكم الصالحة فيمجدوا اباكم الذي في السموات)


----------



## †gomana† (5 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسيه جدا لمرورك يا ميرنا 

ربنا يخليكى يا حبيبتى تشجيعك ليا ده*


----------



## †gomana† (5 فبراير 2006)

*ميرسيه جدا يا ملاك لعى مرورك الجميل ده 

ربنا يخليك

وياريت تحاول تتابع كدة فى الموضوع*


----------



## My Rock (5 فبراير 2006)

موضوع رائع يا جمانة و انا كده حتعلم معاكم قبطي


----------



## jim_halim (14 ديسمبر 2006)

*   ياااااااه أد أيه كنت محتاج للموضوع ده ... 
ربنا يبارك في تعب محبتك ..   *


----------



## K A T Y (12 فبراير 2007)

*جميل قوي يا جومانة انا هتابع معاكي*

*اه شوفته متأخر بس هقراهم كلهم واتعلم*


----------



## الياس دكور (23 فبراير 2007)

*انا بحياتي ما عرفتاش*

انا بحياتي ما تعلمتاش ازاي اوصل الاحرف وازاي اقراء الكامات


----------



## man4truth (20 مارس 2007)

*good effort &thank u​*


----------



## mohep noshey (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: + تعليم اللغة القبطية +*

شكرا ليكى يا جومانا على الموضوع الجامد دة نفسى بجد اتعلم قبطى وكمان نفسى فى حد يعلمنى الالحان


----------



## ريمون سمير 888 (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: + تعليم اللغة القبطية +*

شكررررررررررررررا لكم على مجهوداتكم  بس ياريت تكملوها  وتنزلوا لينا دروس تعليم للغة القبطية وتكون واضحة  يعنى فيها كلمات مكتوبة بالقبطى ومعناها بالعربى جنبها   وشكرا


----------



## الهى كن قائدى (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: + تعليم اللغة القبطية +*

حلو الموضوع ده وجديد 
ربنا معاكى


----------



## emeel.nageeb (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: + تعليم اللغة القبطية +*

ربنا يعوضكم


----------

